# Shit Mountain Biker Says.....



## WoodCore (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## TheBEast (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL....loves these videos!


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

Dropping in!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2012)

That was better than the Shit Skiiers Say video


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2012)

I liked the skiers one better..


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2012)

Wasn't too funny with the sound off here at work, will have to watch at home.


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 13, 2012)

Brown pow!!! .....I've been hearing this lately on NE slopes


----------

